# Trip to Grandma's House (pic heavy)



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

Well took a drive up the road to Grandmas house and decided to take Bailey with me. 

































































































KISSES!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she is just adorable! looks like she enjoyed herself!


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

she did! at one point she flew in a big circle and im sure she enjoyed that.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Cracking pictures! I cant get Rio to even look at his harness. He hates it!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 19, 2011)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww how cute


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you all!!! she was so cute! I loved it when she would take off and fly for a bit. It was good for her.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

AWWWE! Shes so cute! That is one happy bird


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Those are great shots!


----------



## Crys_LJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

What fun!
That last shot with the sky in the background and the wind blowing her feathers-- she's all * Adventure Bird*!
I really like the head shot of her in the grass. That's my favorite. Really nice pic.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

This'll Do said:


> What fun!
> That last shot with the sky in the background and the wind blowing her feathers-- she's all * Adventure Bird*!
> I really like the head shot of her in the grass. That's my favorite. Really nice pic.


those are two of my favorites!!! Hahaha adventure bird..she should have her own theme song!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

DairyMay said:


> she should have her own theme song!


Oh definitely!


----------

